# Useless Blurry Photographs Turned Into Artwork



## Bokehen (May 1, 2019)

Post Deleted


----------



## zulu42 (May 1, 2019)

That's really nice and a great method. Creativity cannot be stopped!


----------



## tirediron (May 1, 2019)

VERY clever!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 1, 2019)

Looks almost like a painting.....


----------



## Original katomi (May 1, 2019)

Way to go. It’s nice to see that you have found a way to enjoy, in your case ,the best of both worlds, of your hobby.


----------



## terri (May 3, 2019)

Blurry or not, hand painted photography almost always looks fantastic.  How opaque you want your paints to be over the photo will give very different results.   Go for it!  

I hope you will post some more of your work!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 3, 2019)

terri said:


> I hope you will post some more of your work!



Hmmm...I was late to the game, and wish they'd post the original again!


----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2019)

Bokehen said:


> Post Deleted




Why delete it?

I deleted my "like", so the post went from five to four "likes"


----------



## Dacaur (Jul 14, 2019)

Yea, not cool.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 16, 2019)

OP deleted all five of their posts.  I guess we scared them off.


----------

